# Stock tipping on Sky Business: Market Movers



## pj2105 (7 October 2009)

For those of you that would like Sky Business is currently running a 'game' where viewers can 'buy' stocks and you go up against real stock brokers for a period of time (I am not sure how long) and the show 'Market Movers' covers it and gets the stock brokers to review how they are going against the viewers.

It is like the stock tipping competition that we have going here but includes real stock brokers who review the results on the show.  I just saw the ad for the first time on Sky Business but it is not up on their internet site yet.

Those that are interested can email them at:
marketmoves@skynews.com.au

and ask to be put down to be part of it.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 October 2009)

There is a bloke that answers the phone ins on `Your Money Your Call` sometimes and he had an actual interest in Prima Biomed. About 4 months ago he said he was going to hold. I notice the s.p. popped more than 3 times since then. Les was his first name, he had a reddish nose and was a straight talker.


----------



## Muschu (20 March 2012)

I tuned in at the end of a conversation last evening when some guy from RBS Morgans was talking about his favourite data / IT type stock.  However I failed to pick up on the name of the stock.... I was going to have a look at it.
Anyone able to advise which company he was talking about please?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Buckfont (20 March 2012)

Wysiwyg said:


> There is a bloke that answers the phone ins on `Your Money Your Call` sometimes and he had an actual interest in Prima Biomed. About 4 months ago he said he was going to hold. I notice the s.p. popped more than 3 times since then. Les was his first name, he had a reddish nose and was a straight talker.




Wysi, I think you`ll find that fellas name is Les Szancer of Alpha Broking. Wears gold chains and stuff so he must be making a bit of money.


----------



## McLovin (20 March 2012)

Buckfont said:


> Wysi, I think you`ll find that fellas name is Les Szancer of Alpha Broking. Wears gold chains and stuff so he must be making a bit of money.




Is that the bloke who wears the diamond stud in his ear?


----------



## Buckfont (20 March 2012)

I`m sure it is. Fella in his 50`s or a scotch lover:


----------

